# E46 Front signal light bulb replacement



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

I have searched this forum and could not see any DIY postings.

If someone has done this, please post the instructions how to do this. A quick look tells me that it may not be so easy to do.

Thanks for your input.

Raj


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

RJ said:


> I have searched this forum and could not see any DIY postings.
> 
> If someone has done this, please post the instructions how to do this. A quick look tells me that it may not be so easy to do.
> 
> ...


No one posted but I asked a tech at the dealership:

There is a small slot at the far front end of the fender when the hood is open. The screw to remove the side light can be reached from this slot. Older models had a tab that needed to be pushed down (careful - not too hard) to remove the housing. The bulb required is a standard white bulb.

Be careful to line up correctly the plastic prongs at the back of the housing as they can snap easily.


----------

